# Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out!]



## Byte (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all,

One of our colleagues just got back from the US with a present  Needless to say, we will be devouring the Apple iPad this week and we would love it if you participated in this feast.

But first -- we just found out that it doesn't support Flash. LOL. Ok, not very funny...

Ahem, so anyway, the iPad came to us sans packaging -- the colleague needed to get rid of that to get it through customs (which it did, without incidence). We paid the cost price + ridiculous California tax (Arnold is getting fat on Hollywood). Oh and we had to pay for the headphones too, since Apple is too cheap to bundle even plugs with a $500 device.

First impressions? It's tiny! And heavy for a device meant to be carried around, and read, elbows up. It's also a fingerprint magnet. Check out my paw prints on the side and bottom in the pic.

We would like this to be a community discussion and dissection of the Apple iPad. To that end, we would love it (LOVE), if you would give us inputs:

1. What do you want tested/checked?
2. Any programs you want to run?
3. Any games you want us to check?
4. Sites you want us to check out on the iPad (hey, no Flash, so keep that in mind)
5. Movies/music, etc etc

Meanwhile, we'll keep posting here with impression, thoughts, findings, and revert to all your queries.

Let's have fun with this device!


----------



## Byte (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

Some more photos of the unit. We literally just got it. Just did a basic sync...

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo2.jpg

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo3.jpg

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo4.jpg

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------

Sh1tty iTunes is destroying my poor laptop (syncing content)...

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------

Le Sigh. It's not easy going through 160+ apps manually... Couldn't Apple have just added a iPad / iPhone category under iTunes sync? Stupid Californians...

---------- Post added at 09:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

Got distracted. Back to clicking small boxes...

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------

Yay! Up to "I".

---------- Post added at 09:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

Aww come on byte... get better pics, and put up a quick video...


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*



Byte said:


> 1. What do you want tested/checked?
> 2. Any programs you want to run?



1. Jailbreak.
2. Cydia


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

Isn't publishing jailbreaks and using Cydia considered illegal?


----------



## Byte (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

Sorry for the photo quality. Was going with speed over res, used my phone. Video, definitely! Just give me some time.

Oh and syncing done. Now to wrangle it back from the hands of a fellow editor

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




tarey_g said:


> 1. Jailbreak.
> 2. Cydia



LOL. Maybe after I'm done testing it.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*



Raaabo said:


> Isn't publishing jailbreaks and using Cydia considered illegal?



maybe yes, but to experience sense of freedom with the device you had paid for, Jailbreak is a must. Apple has put too much restrictions with the device, even restrictions on app development and the languages you use to develop it. Its more like a TV where you have little control over device, except changing channels.


----------



## Raaabo (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

Oh I'm not disagreeing! I'm just stating that although we're free to jailbreak it, publishing it might be a bad idea 

Oh, and byte, are you megabyte or gigabyte (Ks or Ah?) I can never tell who's using this account.


----------



## Byte (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

The Apple iPad's screen is like a beautiful girl that blemishes and goes blue at the slightest touch. You want to touch her but you won't like how she looks after you do. 

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/finger_pad.jpg


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

*@byte.............dude is that "Lack of Flash" thing really messy while browsing net ?? as i have read abt that white boxes are quite irritating while doing so !!

*9to5mac.com/files/photo.jpg

and like that 

*cdn.venturebeat.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/apple-no-flash.jpg


so wat you think abt that ??*

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------

*and dude how is experience of iBOOK ??

*gigapple.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/ibooks_20100127.jpg?w=300&h=296[/B]*


----------



## Byte (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*



paper_heart_21 said:


> *@byte.............dude is that "Lack of Flash" thing really messy while browsing net ?? as i have read abt that white boxes are quite irritating while doing so !!
> 
> so wat you think abt that ??*
> 
> ...


*

Hi paper_heart_21, I think this was pre-release. Now most of the big sites are using HTML5. Will post some screens in a bit to show you.

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 AM ----------

Oh and about iBooks -- damn Apple won't let me download the app! Going to get a US credit card tomorrow. I'll check out iBooks, Pages, and Numbers then.

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------



*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo1.png

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo5.png

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo2-1.png

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo3-1.png

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo4-1.png

*i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa85/antispin/photo5.png*


----------



## Byte (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

Hi guys,

Here I'll post some quick, small videos I shot. Treat these as previews. Reviews of applications will follow later this week.

*VIDEO 1 - Apple iPad's screen*
I'll start with a look at the screen. This short video will give you an idea of the Apple iPad's viewing angle. SPOILER: It's awesome.

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4Brnnfclhg

I'll add more here.

---------- Post added at 02:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------

*VIDEO 2 - AP News app for the iPad*
This one is a video for the AP News app. It's a pretty cool app, with a few UI niggles. Check it out!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP7ChYYhIiQ

More to come: Marvel comic book reader, Kindle ebook reader, BBC News, Air Video (stream videos to your iPad)


----------



## Aspire (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

@Byte
please post thumbnails to the images

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

and yea Jailbreaking is neccessary


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*

*@BYTE

okkk......but dude wat abt Facebook app and games like things.........are they working on iPAD ??*


----------



## Byte (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Digit gets its fingerprints all over an Apple iPad [aka, we got one, check it out*



paper_heart_21 said:


> *@BYTE
> 
> okkk......but dude wat abt Facebook app and games like things.........are they working on iPAD ??*



All apps look like crap on the big screen, especially if you have pixel-doubling enabled. Games don't look bad though. As for Facebook -- the actual site works almost as it would on the desktop. You can't upload an image, strangely, and the bits that use Java VM will also not work, for obvious reasons...

Here are the remainder videos:

Air Video - a movie streaming app
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWqXBBjAYl4

Kindle app
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9VUKQ0ER_U

Wikipedia
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=alHRDRac0ZA

Marvel Comic reader
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sxi6UCCd0So

BBC News
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRUQzB4PHH8


----------

